# Question about my Rhom



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

A little over a week ago I purchased a Rhom from a guy I met here. He sure is a rhom but something strange happened to him. He was all Gold in color when I got him but then a few days later he developed a little of a redish color on his belly.







Another weird thing is I have had your typical grass shrimp in the same aquarium and they have started to get Orange on them. Kind of like the more exspensive shrimp but these are your common 20 for a buck shrimp. The color of the shrimp look nice.

I'll post pics of the Rhom in about an hour.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

looks like u got owned show some pics


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Let us take a look


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

cant help without pics


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

maybe it has something to do with water parameters


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Need pics for a proper id bro


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

I'll get the pics up today.


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm trying to find the pics asap. We jus gottem them two days ago.


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

I hope this works. I'm new at posting pics. This pic is of my 100g and my rhom with two Pacu.

Hope it works. If not send me an email so you can help me fix it at [email protected]


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

View attachment 46146
I hope this works. I'm new at posting pics. This pic is of my 100g and my rhom with two Pacu.

Hope it works. If not send me an email so you can help me fix it at [email protected]


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

I need to learn how to post pics and get better shots of my p.:Everytime I try to get a shot of him he takes off to the other side of the tank. Sorry about the lousy double post piece of crap pic.


----------



## gottagitdemps (Feb 25, 2004)

It's really hard to tell from that pic. Umm...the usual advice is, it just depends what body of water it came from. I'd say it's a diamond rhom of some sort, but that's my uneducated opinion.


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

gottagitdemps, thats what my wife and I thought it was. It has some monstor choppers on him unlike the Spilo I picked up. I can clearly see those teeth sticking out. Hopefully soon I'll get more ics up and learn how to post them correctly.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tail doesnt look rhom....I think you have a Sanchezi


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Closed by themainman request via PM


----------

